# Sacramento @ Seattle Game Thread (2/10)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (32-16) @ Seattle SuperSonics (33-13)
Key Arena, Thursday February 10, 2005
7:30 PT,







/CSN-Sacramento *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Greg Ostertag/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Jerome James/Reggie Evans/Rashard Lewis/Ray Allen/Luke Ridnour  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Sonics board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Previous Match-ups* 

11/10/2004 - Supersonics 108, Kings 78 
2/1/2005 - Supersonics 106, Kings 101


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This should be a good game. I'll be there in my usual seat. I just hope that you guys do not take your wrath from last night's game out on my Sonics.

As mentioned in your post above, this will be a nationally televised game (TNT), hence the 7:30 start.


G-Force


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Webber and Miller will get suspended, most probably.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Webber and Miller will get suspended, most probably.


Miller did the majority of the screaming and throwing stuff. My guess is that Miller gets suspended and fined, and Webber gets fined.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I just want to forget about the Suns game... let this game come quick and we should find out by tommorow if they get suspened or not..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

If Webb and Brad dont get suspended they will come out gunnin.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 105
Sonics 109

Kings just aren't playing well since everyone came back from injury. On the road against Seattle doesn't look too promising.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully I'll be able to watch this game since it starts half an hour before I come home from work. :yes: 


*Kings 109*
scinoS 99 


*Peja 28pts*
Allen 27pts


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sonics are gonna run you suckerz.
Woo ha!

Sonics 115
Kings 95

Webber 32
Shard-55


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about Peja stepping up for a change? Where the heck has he been? C'mon man. Sac up and bring it tonight. 

Bibby is the friggin man.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Sonics are gonna run you suckerz.
> Woo ha!
> 
> ...


Shard - 55?  

The hometown crowd sure would love that! But I'm not holdin' my breath.

I'll settle for a win by the Sonics, any win, as long as no one get hurt, ejected, or fined. I do not expect either team to win by a blowout. Close games are a kick, anyway.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller has been suspended:

http://www.news10.net/storyfull.asp?id=9271


So who starts, Ostertag or Darius?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Brad Miller has been suspended:
> 
> http://www.news10.net/storyfull.asp?id=9271
> ...


Probably Darius. He's better than O anyways. :whoknows:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is confirmaing news link:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/scorecard/nbanews.asp?articleID=122684


G-Force


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm guessing Tag will start at C

Prediction:

Kings 104
Sonics 102

Peja: 31 pts
Webber: 23 pts, 11 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tag is starting.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Entertaining first quarter...Kings lead 28-26.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Sonics 54
Kings 52

Mobley: 14 Points (3/5 3P's)
Peja: 11 Points (4/8 FG)
Webber: 8/5/4


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up 81-77 going into the 4th.

Allen vs. Mobley...should be a great finish!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

81-78 end of third,..


since when can peja cross over? lolll


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dodigago</b>!
> 81-78 end of third,..
> 
> 
> since when can peja cross over? lolll


He crossed lebron earlier this season, whos playing d of lewis? Is it peja?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings up 81-77 going into the 4th.
> 
> Allen vs. Mobley...should be a great finish!


Peja's also heating up 24pts 9-16shooting


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> He crossed lebron earlier this season, whos playing d of lewis? Is it peja?


Peja is "playing d" on Lewis. He can't guard him. The Sonics just move him to the block and Lewis draws the double and they go from there.

Webber was fortunate not to be tossed. He should have been t'ed up earlier and that would have been his second.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

huge 3 by C-webb.. this guy has been as clutch as anyone in the league this year.. I guess all that choker crap is finally settled..

mobley is playing great D...too bad Ray Ray is on fire


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dodigago</b>!
> huge 3 by C-webb.. this guy has been as clutch as anyone in the league this year.. I guess all that choker crap is finally settled..
> 
> mobley is playing great D...too bad Ray Ray is on fire


Cwebb is coming a 3pt threat now hes amazing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

GET A ****ING DEFENSE REBOUND!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

2nd chance points killed us in the 4th, webb had another great game, peja finally steped up and did a decent job on the boards
carless turnovers at the end costed us the game at the end.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score 

Seattle: +13 Rebounds, +22 FTA, 5 less turnover :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Very good win for Seattle. :Greatjob:


I don't mind losing games now as long as we win it all. :yes: 


And Forston is a ****. :dead:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

At least we get a rested Brad miller tommorow, he'll have to take his aggression out on Dampier:yes:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

As expected, this was a close, well-played game. It got pretty emotionally charged there in the fourth quarter, and Webber definitely made a statement with that three pointer. You guys had a couple of uncharacteristic turnovers in the waning minutes and the Sonics made their free throws.

That Cuttino dude can get it done, can't he?

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sonics Cap Royal Rally Against Kings 



> SEATTLE, Feb. 10 (Ticker) -- Antonio Daniels heated up but it was fired up teammate Danny Fortson that sparked the Seattle SuperSonics to an emotional 115-107 triumph over the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Daniels had 14 of his 18 points in the fourth quarter, when Fortson was ejected after picking up two quick technicals. Fortson took exception to some physical play and was tossed with 7:09 to go, leaving the court in huff and flinging a chair that teammate Jerome James snatched out of mid-air as it headed into the crowd.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic led the Kings (32-17) with 28 points and Cuttino Mobley added 23, but Sacramento lost its third straight game. The Kings had not lost three straight since dropping the opening three contests of the season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The wild, wild West 



> *Two nights after losing a shootout with Phoenix, it's deja vu for the Kings in Seattle*
> 
> SEATTLE - The Kings are in the process of establishing seriously wild, entertaining and intense playoff matchups in the Western Conference with Phoenix and Seattle.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------

